# Murphy's Laws of Combat



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

1. If the enemy is in range, so are you.
2. Incoming fire has the right of way
3. Don't look conspicuous, it draws fire.
4. There is always a way
5. The easy way is mined.
6. Try to look unimportant, they may be low on ammo.
7. Professionals are predictable, it's the amateurs that are dangerous.
8. The enemy invariably attacks on two occasion: when you are ready for them and when you're not.
9. Teamwork is essential, it gives them someone else to shoot at.
10. If you can't remember then the claymore is pointed at you.
11. The enemy diversion you have been ignoring will be the main attack
12. If your attack is going well you have walked into an ambush.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

13. Tracers work both ways.
14. Once the pin is pulled, Mr. Grenade is not your friend
Good post...haven't seen that in awhile!


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

*8. The enemy invariably attacks on two occasion: when you are ready for them and when you're not.*

who figured this out?, Patton


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ifin yall see a combat engineer runnin, best ta foller.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (May 24, 2009)

-Never share a foxhole with someone braver than yourself.
-A 5 second fuse will burn down in 3 seconds.
-Always remember your weapon is manufactured by the lowest bidder.
-Things that must go together to work, can never be shipped together in the same container.
- Friendly fire isn't.
-Suppressive fires won't.
-A sucking chest wound is Nature's way of saying :"Slow down!"
-If it's stupid, but works, it's not stupid.
-If you are forward of your position, artillery will fall short.
-Never draw fire, it irritates everyone around you.
-The only thing more accurate than incoming enemy fire, is incoming friendly fire.
-Anything can get you killed, including doing nothing.
-Radios will fail as soon as you need fire support.
-Napalm is an area support weapon.
-Killing for peace is like screwing for virginity.
-Interchangeable parts aren't.
-Combat will occur on the ground between two adjoining maps.
-If the platoon sgt. can see you, so can the enemy.
-Everything works in your HQ,everything fails in the Colonel's HQ.
-Never stand when you can sit, never sit when you can lie down, never stay awake when you can sleep.
-It's not the "one with your name on it" you have to worry about,it's the one addressed to "to whom it may concern," you have to think about.
-The most dangerous thing in the world is a 2nd Lt., with a map and a compass.
-Exceptions prove the rule, and destroy the OPlan.
-Clean, dry BDU's attract mud and moisture.
-The worse the weather the more necessary for you to be out in it.
-Field experience is something you don't get until after you need it.
-The complexity of the weapon is inversely proportional to the IQ of the weapon's operator.
-No matter which way you have to march, it is always uphill.
-If enough data is collected, a board of inquiry can prove anything.
-For every action, there is an equal and opposite criticism.
-Don't be the first, don't be the last, and never, ever volunteer to do anything.
-If your ambush is properly set, your enemy will not walk into it.
-Unusual objects attract fire. You are unusual.
-The more stupid the leader, the more important the mission he is ordered to carry out.
-Never tell a platoon sergeant you have nothing to do ! 
-As soon as you are served hot chow in the field, it rains.
-What gets you promoted from one rank, will get you killed in the next rank.
-Success occurs when no one is looking. Failure occurs when the General is watching.
-If you find yourself in front of your platoon,they know something you don't.
-Smart bombs have bad days too.
-If you enter the CO's presence with an idea, you will leave the CO's presence with HIS idea.
-The weight of your equipment increases the longer you carry it.
-If you need an officer in a hurry...take a nap.
-Murphy was a grunt.
-


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Always carry extra ammo. If you have it it means you are never gonna need it.
If you cant be the first to shoot, don't be the first to miss.
Stay away from the guy who always says "Lemme try this out"
Always try to stay comfortable cause enemies only attack when you are completely miserable.


----------



## jondhogue (Oct 3, 2010)

TheLazyL said:


> 1. If the enemy is in range, so are you.
> 2. Incoming fire has the right of way
> 3. Don't look conspicuous, it draws fire.
> 4. There is always a way
> ...


Any body know how to get bulk ammo. Through internet delivered to mass. ? Trying to save $$


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Less movement at the OP means less work for the Graves Registration Officer.


----------



## Thaddius (Jun 27, 2012)

always have the fng carry the wp


----------

